# Locker Room Competitions - by Weightwatcher (~BBW, Eating, ~MWG )



## Observer (Dec 9, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, ~MWG _- A Mom helps her daughter become truly best in class.

*Locker Room Competitions 
by Weightwatcher 
(reportedly translated and adapted from a defunct German site)​*
Maggie was on her way home from her Junior College class frustrated. It wasn’t only that the math test had been as bad as seldom before. There were also these looks of the other girls who were comparing their bust sizes with each other. 

This had been going on since middle school. Some of her classmates already had a bust size as if they were eighteen or nineteen. Most of them had already a full developed female body with lots of curves everywhere. And they were proud of it. 

They were shouting: “Look, Sally has already a C cup!”, when they were fetching Sally’s bra from her bag. And then another’s girl’s turn it was to say: “But I’m already wearing a D cup”, even if her bust weren’t ready to fill the D-cup really. 

It went this way even into high school, always the same thing. When they’d done comparing with each other, they would turn to Maggie and ask her this nasty, cruel question: “Maggie, why don’t you have any breasts???” 

She always felt the tears coming to her eyes after this question, and she couldn’t do anything else than shrug her shoulders and leave the room as fast as possible. The reason was - Maggie had no bust at all. She had no bust, no hips, no butt, no belly, she was thin like the boys in her class. 

But Maggie never did get used to it. Now in her first year of Junior College she even more didn’t want to be thin like a guy. She wanted to have these curves which she couldn’t get. 

When she arrived at home that fateful fall day , her mother saw the sadness of her daughter. She herself was a voluptuous person who never had to think about a too small bust size. 

“Dear, what’s going on? You’re looking so sad.” 

“The other girls are so cruel.” 

“What did they do? Did they tease you?” 

“They ask just one question, that’s all.” 

“Tell me the question, dear.” 

“They always ask: &#8216;Maggie, why don’t you have any breasts???’” She burst into tears. 

“Dear, don’t be frustrated about that. You look good, you’re trim and fit. I’ve seen the other girls recently. Some of them have gotten a bit chubby along with their bra sizes and look already a bit chubby, if you ask me, dear.” 

“Perhaps they are chubby, but they have hips and butts and breasts. They’re proud of it and they show it. And all the boys only look after these girls, believe me. Nobody looks after me.” 

“Okay, I see the point. You want to be more attractive for boys.” 

“And I want to pass the exams they’re making in the locker room.” 

“Dear, I think I know what could help you.” 

“Really, mom? What is it?” 

“Just gain weight. You’re much too thin to have a womanly body. And as you can see by looking at me, heredity should have given you a not so small bust size and all the other things on your way!” 

“Mom, you sound weird. I don’t know any other mother who tells her daughter to gain weight.” 

“Mag, you asked for boobs, and I answered the question. It may sound weird, but I’m sure it will help you.” 

“Thanks, Mom”, Maggie said, not yet knowing what she should think about it. 

* * * 

In the next days her mother started using more cream for cooking, more butter and more sugar. She made richer meals, which she never did for herself out of deference to expanding of her own figure. But she wanted to help her daughter getting breasts, so for the time she didn’t think long about her possible own weight gain. 

Next she encouraged Maggie to take seconds or even thirds of everything she brought on the table. In the beginning Maggie could barely manage to eat the large portions, and she wasn’t used to the rich cream sauces her mother did now for her. But as time passed she could eat more every day and was enjoying it. Just thinking of the results made her happy all the time. 

“You’ll soon see the results”, her mother told her daily. 

But in reality it went really slowly. Maggie felt her full belly after the meals, but it disappeared soon, and she was far away from getting any bigger boobs. One month eating for two, even though tasty, had brought her nothing else than this new feeling of sitting stuffed at her desk, unable to concentrate to her homework and gasping for air. 

In the meanwhile the comparisons with her classmates continued. Maggie's mother was right, some of the girls with the big busts had done a little too much improvement to their figure. Their bust size wasn’t beatable, but they were starting to get strapping all over. Chris and Monica in particular had to cut down their effort in the sports lesson. 

_&#8216;They’re getting fat’,_ Maggie thought._ &#8216;Am I going the same way?’ _

In the second month of Maggie’s bust-improvement the first results showed. Her body was a little softer than before, and she could feel a thin layer of fat under her skin. But she still wasn’t developing any curves. And to speak of bust size - there was nearly no change visible. 

In the third month it began to be different. Her jeans were getting tight, and she developed a little pot-belly. For the first time in her life! It was somehow a little sensation. And another thing happened, which was the best of all: On her chest a lot of fat cells were accumulating and starting to form - REAL BREASTS! Nothing really to speak of, her classmates would have laughed about it, but Maggie was aware and it awoke a totally new body-feeling in Maggie. She wore her a-cup-bra with much pride. 

This progress triggered a new commitment to her heavier eating habits, but added new features. Chocolate bars for example, which she took with her wherever she was. On her way to the school, during the school breaks and on her way home she munched the chocolate, killing between two and six bars a day. 

Now things were speeding up. Her weight gain went from one pound a week to one pound every two days. And it started to show - her butt was filling out, she got softer thighs and a cute pot-belly. And her breasts? They were on their way. Not more than a full A-cup yet, but well developing. 

Somebody, she thought it was Sally, remarked it in the locker room. “Hey, Maggie has gained a few pounds! Look at her butt!” 

&#8216;_It isn’t very kind of Sally to speak mainly about my butt, but it is a start’, _Maggie thought. And there was the exam already coming... 

“Show us your boobs, Maggie!” 

Okay, no way out. Maggie lifted her t-shirt and showed her classmates her blossoming breasts. Small, but cute. 

“Just a little bit more than last time, isn’t it?” Maggie tried to promote her new body, with little success. 

“Look at mine, then you know how real breasts look like”, Sally shouted, bursting with self-confidence but ignoring the three inches of belly pouring over her overstuffed designer jeans.. 

_&#8216;Okay, but you’re a fat cow’_, Maggie thought. &#8216;_Your belly is so fat that you nearly can’t bend over to your feet.’ _

But she didn’t say a word, thinking about the wonderful body she would get in the next weeks. 

* * * 

Another two months later Maggie's body had blossomed - more than she ever had expected! 22 newly gained pounds had now found their way to her hips, butt, belly and - breasts! Now she had really to wear a bra, and not only an A-size. On the contrary, her B-cup had already become a little tight! Yes, she was well developing, and her body started to jiggle at the right parts. 

Of course she got comments. They came from her relatives (“Maggie is finally developing a really female body”) and from her friends (“Maggie, you’re piling on the pounds!”). She was proud of her body and loved every new curve, every new pound. And her mother was proud of her, too! 

“Wow, Maggie, you’ve got the prettiest breasts I’ve ever seen on a young girl”, she admired her daughter. “Do you want to gain more for even bigger breasts?” 

Maggie smiled. “Why not, Mom? Would I get too fat? Do you think so?” 

“Well, not yet dear, but if you continue to eat like this long enough, you’ld reach Sally’s girth without doubt.” 

“Okay, mom, Thanks. I’ll need dozens of extra pounds to look like Sally. I’m far away from her figure.” 

“Sure, dear, but you have to watch your whole body, not only your breasts.” 

And watching her body she did! The spot in front of the large mirror in the bathroom became her favorite place. And she greeted every new softness of her hips and every new inch of bust size with delight. Her chest went from (nonexisting...) 20 inches to voluptuous 32! This was really great, and sometimes she couldn’t stop caressing her wonderful big boobs. 

She was so content with her expanding figure that even after a year she didn’t think about stopping her eating habits. Getting bigger was now something tempting for her; not only her breasts were expanding, but also the rest of her body. She'd grown what she considered a cute potbelly, curvy hips and plump thighs. Her butt was wiggling when she walked, and she had to buy her bras now in a C-cup. To her relatives she looked “a bit chunky”, “a little too well-nourished”, but she didn’t mind. And what could an 18 year old teenage girl expect weighing not less than 160 pounds? 

The best was - she could now pass the exam in the locker room! Now her bust size was equal to most of the other girls, and this made her so happy that she decided to continue her “diet” for some weeks. And this developing fat around her waist couldn’t change her decision... 

By the time her second year of Junior College came she she weighed 175 pounds. That was a whopping 65-pounds-gain, because she had started with 110 pounds on her 5’4” body. She had added more than the half of her former weight to her body! 

* * * 

As time went by, Maggie got rounder and rounder. After another six months she had to wear an DD cup. The largest bust on the Junior College campus. This was confirmed with a measuring tape the girls brought into the locker room. 44 inches of pure breast size - no other girl had more! 

This was a really fulfilling moment for Maggie when the girls found out her measurements. She had not only reached her goal - passing the exam in the locker room -, but also reached far more than this! As a reward she bought herself two of the largest sundaes she could get in the local ice-parlor. 

But her bust size wasn’t the only measurement which had expanded. She had gotten a belly which measured no less than 42 inches, only two inches less than her chest! And to speak of her butt, another 42 inches! She was now a little on the heavy side, and her figure got rounder every week. She had to buy new clothes, and her now 200 pounds let her feel their weight when she was climbing stairs or running for the bus. 

All this didn’t matter. She was still admiring her growing body in the bathroom-mirror. Wow! These breasts were really exciting! So large and heavy, but still round and firm. Sagging, but not too far! And another body part took now her attention - her belly. It had become so big that it felt like a small water-filled balloon. She shifted it to the left and the right, lifted it up and let it jiggle down. Many of her pounds were accumulated in this area, and Maggie strangely even to her felt really good about it. 

Her mother now begged her to stop eating chocolate and sweets and to concentrate on foods with less calories. She was afraid that her daughter would get really obese and stay so all her life. But Maggie wouldn't even consider stopping her “diet” - its benefits were just too good to resist eating everything in sight. 

She was now attractive to boys, even with her strapping body - a feeling she had missed for too many years. She could wear strapless dresses - something she couldn’t just think of a few months ago. She had dates - and more than one guy encouraged her indulgence of her now seemingly bottomless appetite.

She needn’t search reasons why she was the last in the running competition during sports lesson. It really wasn't important. And the best &#8211; while she was growing she didn’t have to watch her eating like other girls did. 

When her (relatively) slim and trim classmates only ordered a salad in the fast-food-dome, she still packed away one or two double burgers, a large portion of fries, some donuts, a large sundae and not less than a half quart of cola. Maggie could literally see how they were eaten up with envy when they saw Maggie taking large bites from her burgers. Now, even though she was big, she didn’t want to stop!

Still she had to cope with the weight of her growing body. After she had gained another fifteen pounds in only three months and managed to put on five pounds during a party which lasted from Friday evening to Sunday afternoon she felt so heavy that she had difficulties to walk home. With her 220 pounds on her 5’4” frame she was already a true heavyweight, and the last expansion of her voluminous belly prevented her jeans from closing the button AND the zipper. 

Okay, walking had gotten difficult. Dressing had gotten difficult - and expensive. Sporting had become impossible. But Maggie still had one wonderful benefit - her breasts. She was now wearing EE-cups, and her breasts were far bigger than any other girl’s breasts at school. So she made her own exams in the locker room. 

“Sally, show me your breasts,” she said to one of the girls who had once mocked her.

Hesitatingly Sally took off her t-shirt. 

“Do you call this real breasts? Look at mine, then you’ll know what real breasts are.” 

Sally lowered her eyes. This was a really great moment for Maggie. 

“Does anybody have bigger boobs than mine?”, shouted Maggie through the locker room. 

Silence. 

“Okay, girls, never ever again anybody from you should think she has the largest boobs on this campus. I’m the one with the largest. Don’t forget ever.” 

This day Maggie walked home with a pride-swollen bust - she felt her bust now had no needed for any more improvement... her belly and bum? She didn’t care. In fact she felt hungry and was ready to call for one of her boy friends to take her out for dessert after supper. 

The End


----------



## The Id (Dec 11, 2006)

A long time favorite that I am glad to finally be able to openly praise. Simply wonderful!


----------



## BTB (Dec 11, 2006)

I hope every story of weightwatcher will be posted here, it is a shame that his site is no longer existent.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 11, 2006)

A classic story IMHO. I hope some of his german stories get translated eventually.


----------



## Observer (Dec 11, 2006)

We have "My Athletic Friend" in the WG Room archives plus this one at present. So far as I've been able to deterrmine his works are all public domain, so if anyone has them to contribute, post away.

My rendition of "Locker Room Competition" (above) was modified from a fairly smooth but at points questionable original. If anyone finds any errors (as opposed to outright editorial modifications like the last line) let me know and I'll correct them.

ETA: OK - re-edited to correct some typos and add a little more transitional realism to this version of an old classic


----------



## Observer (May 15, 2008)

OK - edited further to resolve newly raised underage protagonist issues while preserving the original theme.


----------

